# Free bees ....too cool!!!



## Jenniferlynne13 (May 28, 2013)

We received a Starter Kit Hive setup a couple of years ago for Christmas from my brother...
The first year, we purchased one hive...they THRIVED for the first summer...
but at some point in the fall of that first year, we noticed there weren't any bees coming or going....Upon inspection, a MOUSE had moved in and killed our swarm!!:grumble:

Year Two, we added a new hive, and purchased two swarms!...The queen in one of the hives didn't make it...so that hive died off....the second one seemed to be going GREAT...we added a bit of rat wire over the entrance so no mice could get in...and all seemed well...but into the winter...we checked and the hive was EMPTY...not a one bee remained....
GRRRRRRR.... :shrug: 

We were all ready to put a listing on craigs list to get rid of the Money Pit...
but two days ago...while walking the goats...I noticed a swarm had moved in!!! YAY~~~:bouncy:

We checked it today and the super is FULL FULL FULL of bees!! 
we opened the second hive up and there was a pretty decent sized cluster of bees in that hive as well!!..Fingers crossed...we won't have to purchase an new bees this year....and PERHAPS we'll even get a little honey that they wouldn't mind sharing with us!!!:goodjob:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Mice usally move in a hive in the fall when the bees are not coming anfd going. the bees will quickly take care of any mouse that trys making the hive a home when they are active. I have found several sqwuirrels proplized over in fallen trees I have taken bees out of. I figure the squirrels couldn't handle all the stings and died. The bees couldn't carry the squirrel out so they covered it up with proplis.

 Al


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I lost two good strong stands this spring I hecked and fed them in the spring all was well plenty of honey still then I checked and no bees all were gone .so a local bee keeper said bring over a empty hive and he may capture a swarm for me. so as I went to get the hive I noticed a few bees on the porch but dismissed them as just robbers getting the leftover honey .then as I opened the top the combs were covered with bees and they were mad at my opening as one poped me on my bald head and another on my arm as I quickly closed the top cover .a wild swarm from the forest had moved into this hive .so after letting all calm down a while I went and got another empty hive to hopefully get a swarm from my mentor .I,m in high hopes with the wild swarm moveing into the comb and honey filled hive to get a head start and I can add a couple supers mabe I may even get to harvist somehoney this year .though the bees and I have missed out on the early necter flow from the trees and blackberrys blooming the white clover is abundant this year .


----------



## Jenniferlynne13 (May 28, 2013)

We checked yesterday....and our SECOND hive now has inhabitants .....so we've now acquired 2 Swarms courtesy of MOTHER NATURE......Fingers Crossed...that these two make it and we not only get HONEY, but we have two hives make it through a winter!!


----------

